

Let's Change the World - jenius
http://s.jenius.me/39

======
be_tron
Don't know if something like this is what you're talking about, but I thought
I should pass it on so that I don't feel guilty on my day off. Give this guy a
hand and maybe you'll get somewhere.

<http://www.molleindustria.org/>

------
troj
Hear, hear!

